# banana



## Glot (29/12/13)

Any one actually tasted banana beer? Is it worth the effort. Bananas are free but my time is not so I would sooner put the effort into something worth it.


----------



## lukiferj (29/12/13)

Only the banana bread beer. Thought it was pretty bad but I also hate bananas and banana bread.


----------



## earle (29/12/13)

I've had had the Wells (I think it was wells) Banana Bread beer and think it would have been a much better beer if it had never been made. I'd make banana cake instead.


----------



## Glot (29/12/13)

Only so much cake you can make with a few full bunches of bananas.


----------



## Airgead (29/12/13)

They make banana beer in parts of Africa but thats using diferent types of bananas.The bananas they use for brewing are starchy rather than pulpy. Not sure how a regulatr eating banana would go.


----------



## TimT (29/12/13)

Bananas are very sweet. Got to be a lot of fermentable sugar in there. I've heard they are used in wines to help clear up the must - old, brown banana pulp (possibly after being stored in the refrigerator for a day or so) is thrown into the must and floats around the surface collecting particles. It can be filtered out on re-racking.


----------



## toncils (29/12/13)

I tried making a banana beer before. Buggered up the recipe and it came out reallllly bitter.

The Wells one is very banana-y, but I think it could be better with subtlety. Using a tiny bit of clove and cinnamon can help bring out the banana-ness.

Go for it, don't be yellow.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (12/1/14)

I have had a banana beer from the local bottle shop a while ago. Was a German name can't remember what it was .... Long name I remember the actual bottle because it was the most vile and putrid thing I've ever tasted! To each their own but.... blecchhh no thanks. I couldn't even finish the stubby


----------



## carniebrew (12/1/14)

Glot said:


> Any one actually tasted banana beer? Is it worth the effort. Bananas are free but my time is not so I would sooner put the effort into something worth it.


I've had this: http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_338456/wells-banana-bread-beer-500ml

It wasn't terrible. Which I realise isn't much of a compliment. I believe it uses banana flavouring as opposed to bananas during mash/ferment.

I just spotted this on Dan's too: http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_715175/rose-river-banana-mango-alcoholic-ginger-beer-500ml
Banana and Mango in a ginger beer. "Beers that make you go hmmmm".


----------



## TimT (12/1/14)

Just referred to my Stephen Harrod Buhner book "Sacred healing and herbal beers", which does indeed have a banana beer recipe - Two parts bananas, three parts malted millet or barley, five parts water, plus yeast. (The original measurement in the book is the US quarts). And like Sumerian ales it's almost more of a bread than a drink - you make a kind of dough.


----------



## SergeMarx (14/1/14)

Brew anything with T-58 and let it ferment nice and warm. Voila, bananas!


----------

